# Help with CPT fad pad



## carol52 (Apr 24, 2012)

Can anyone help me with a CPT code for Removal of fat pad suprapubic ?


----------



## jmcpolin (Apr 24, 2012)

Can you post the report?  Why were they removing it?


----------



## carol52 (Apr 25, 2012)

We are trying to schedule this for surgery, we are only removing this because it is excessive. Thanks for your help


----------



## jmcpolin (Apr 25, 2012)

Is it cosmetic, or is it causing some medical problems?


----------



## jmcpolin (Apr 25, 2012)

How about 15839


----------

